# Just how accurate.....



## Muldoon (Jul 16, 2017)

do you know your TRADITIONAL ML RIFLE to be shooting PRB at various distances? No Inlines!


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 17, 2017)

I know mine will shoot pretty good at these distances using my new sights. These were all shot using  .40 and .54 caliber flintlocks during sight in.
I haven't had time to shoot beyond 50 yards but I will soon.
But for me the 50 yard .54 group is right where I want it as I generally get my shots under 50 yards. And the .40 works well for targets and squirrel at 25 yards.
The .40 caliber target, the one on the left was shot sitting in a chair with a shooting stick. The .54 target was shot off a benchrest.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 17, 2017)

Mine will shoot a lot more accurately than I am capable of shooting it.


----------



## Muldoon (Jul 17, 2017)

*Just how accurate....*

Darkhorse

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 17, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mine will shoot a lot more accurately than I am capable of shooting it.



Definitely. My only BP gun at the moment is .45 flint rifle with 42" bbl. by a private maker in Illinois. It shoots real well after one figures out how to grip an 18th-century style rifle and REALLY focus on the follow-through.

With the barrel supported on something I'll hit a 10" x 10" square placed at 100 yards more often than not. My process for shooting these older rifles is drastically different from that employed with a common hunting rifle.


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 18, 2017)

My Whitworth and Hawken both shoot great no accuracy problems at all


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a .54 cal slow twist Hawken and i have killed deer out to 75 yards....Patched round ball with tight ball/patch combo.....75-80 gr Pyrodex.......
I have used this combo for over 30 yrs, and am very comfortable 
at 50 yds and with good rest and broadside deer i will take a shot
out to 75 yds... with a bit of holdover...


----------



## kingfish (Jul 25, 2017)

50 cal Thompson, I want to say 1/28 twist is a tack driver out to 50 yds with a ball and patch and 70 grains of FFF black powder.  Anything else and you are wasting your time.  I've tried every combination you can think of and it looks like old school is the most accurate.


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Sep 1, 2017)

With my T/C Renegade .56 cal smoothbore, with 100 grains of ffg, I'd push 75 yards and feel comfortable, on a good rest of some sort? Maybe 100 yards. I've done it at the range, but my kills have yet to exceed 40 yards, and that's a patched round ball. But as I get older I'm starting to follow archery distances than some longer I've done years ago.


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 13, 2017)

I am really comfortable at 50 yards with my 54 hawken with prb. It can shoot further but I don't have eyes like used to have it seems.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 13, 2017)

deermaster13 said:


> I am really comfortable at 50 yards with my 54 hawken with prb. It can shoot further but I don't have eyes like used to have it seems.



I know the feeling. I killed a buck once at 120 stepped yards with my Hawken. I couldn't do that now.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 13, 2017)

I shot mine yesterday at 125 and 50 yards.  Both are in the center but less accurate out at 100.  I use 100 grains pyrodex and sst 50 cal bullets.  Shooting the muzzleloader takes a bit of a different technique that the modern rifle.  There's that split second delay that will cause me to pull my shots.  That's why I shot yesterday just to become more comfortable with my weapon.


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Oct 16, 2017)

*Need I say more? ðŸ˜€*

Took this at 25 +\- yards with a CVA Bobcat, patch and round ball, fixed open sights, one shot and DRT. I’m pleased.


----------

